# Turkey Dinner Fattie



## kingofbother (Aug 15, 2009)

I was trying to do something a little different with this fatty.  My co-worker(three sheets) and I came up with this idea for a fatty.  Contents: (the bag is blue)







Turkey sausage
Bacon
Mashed Potatoes
Sweet Potato
Stuffing

The beautiful bacon lattice :







Filling in place:






Rolling the fatty :






On the smoker with its little brother the breakfast fatty:







Ready for consumption: 






Cut on the side with sweet potato.  I like the color here:






Plated with gravy: 






 Look who's enjoying it:







I made the stuffing with onions and butter.  The potatoes were made with sour cream, butter, and milk.  This fatty was wonderful.  It was a nice change from the traditional pork sausage.  The turkey sausage is a little harder to work with because it has less fat.  I had to freeze it a little. I smoked it on my Chargriller.  I would definitely make this one again.  

What do you guys think?


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks great, interesting twist using turkey...


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice fattie. I think that might be one of the strangest stuffing mixtures that I have heard of. I thought the rueban was alittle differant then I threw out the baked potatoes. So you come up with the turkey dinner. GREAT IDEA king of bother


----------



## smokindave (Aug 16, 2009)

Very original!  Looks fantastic!


----------

